# view newest post button



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

is the view newest post button supposed to take you to the last post in the thread or the newest post since your last visit, like on other forums?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Doogie said:


> is the view newest post button supposed to take you to the last post in the thread or the newest post since your last visit, like on other forums?


I believe with what you're asking it's the last post in the thread.


----------

